# "Puzzle" helps child with autism



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

"Puzzle" Is Aiden's Furry Miracle



> Parents who have kids with autism will tell you they're always looking for that therapy or treatment that's the right fit for their child. Sometimes what they find even surprises them.
> 
> 
> Three-year-old Aiden Price is a pre-schooler in Duplin County working through autism. His parents discovered one way to help their son learn and progress was with the help of a service dog.
> ...


There's an article and a video for this story, and I find both of them to be quite confusing since neither mentions any of the tasks the dog does, although the video shows the child tethered to the dog at one point. 

What really got me was the quote that "no-one can put their finger on exactly what the dog does." I hope that's the ignorance of the reporter and not actually an indicator that the dog is just there (like a Therapy Dog would be), instead of a Service Dog.

I think news reports like this are detrimental to people with Service Dogs because they give the impression that a dog just needs to be "there" to be considered a Service Dog, not that they need to be extensively trained to do specific things. I think it gives a wrong image of the countless hours of training Service Dogs need to go through.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

I hope that the dog is actually trained for tasks and that the dog has worked out non-specific ways to help beyond those tasks.

There is a problem with people understanding the real nature of service dogs and many well-intentioned news stories overlook the facts, both good and bad, about the stories.

I quickly looked at the kennel that supplied and it looks like the dog could be well trained. It is sad that reporters do not research subjects enough to know when a quote that sounds like good fluff to make a story heartwarming will actually hurt a good cause that is really helping people.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

The actual physical contact and perhaps the touch are partially what helps but that does not fit into a 30 second piece. This is why people make bad decisions that they believe are informed because theyread it in the paper,saw it in the news,


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

> While no one can put their finger on exactly what the dog does -- they see a result.


could have been much more informative if they said "...what the dog does *beyond his training*..." A service dog's training is long and difficult but it is essential. Too many people think it is as easy as getting a puppy from a BYB.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't like these kinds of articles... 

Especially because I don't like SDs for children. There is just no need. A SD is for independence, a child doesn't need independence! A pet is great, but I see no need for a child to be accompanied by their dog 24/7. I think it makes matters worse because then the parent who is already in charge of a special needs child, has to add in being in charge of a dog. And its not easy. Maybe I'm just too highstrung, but I put a lot of effort and hypervigillance into being in public with my SD. I can't imagine combining that with being responsible for an autistic child. 

And yes, I always cringe at articles like that where it makes it seem as if the dog being a dog is the only task, no training required. I think it contributes to the current problem of knowing fakers and those who just don't know any better.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I kinda know what they mean by can not put their finger on it. My son is on the autism spectrum, and since I rescued my kitty in July, I can't tell you how much better socially my son is. He is borderline Autistic (ie: he scored the bare minimum for autism on all his evals and tests.) so he does not have melt downs or things like that, but he was very unsocial especially to his peers. since we had Tamtam my son has made a complete 180 change. he has become more talkative (he is a late talker), more social and stopped running away. I can't really say if it's just a coincidence but he had sensory issues and hated cats and dogs touching him before, now he's all hugs and kisses to our cat and our friends dog.

But they don't necessarily need to be a service dog to help a child with autism, unless the child requires a specific task. I know there are SDs trained to prevent a child from running away or emotional support to help with tantrums, etc


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm on the autism spectrum. But the problem is that "not putting your finger on it" cannot count as a task. Service dogs MUST be taught specific tasks that mitigate the disability, thats what makes them service dogs. Emotional support is not a task. Animals can be great for those with psychiatric disabilities. But that doesn't mean they should be accompanying the child everywhere. 

Personally I believe a dog being used as a tether to prevent the child from running away is flat out animal abuse. The child probably outweighs the dog by the time they're 10 years old. And even if the dog outweighs the child, I still think being tethered (especially if by the collar) to a child trying to get away is abusive. Along with trying to use a dog to console a child who is having a meltdown. In the definition of meltdowns, typically its said that the child is not in control of themselves and may be a danger to themselves. Who on earth decided it was a good idea to add an animal to that?! I really don't care if the animal can stop the meltdown, because they should be nowhere near the child until after the meltdown if they are in any danger.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Lin said:


> I don't like these kinds of articles...
> 
> Especially because I don't like SDs for children. There is just no need. A SD is for independence, a child doesn't need independence! A pet is great, but I see no need for a child to be accompanied by their dog 24/7.


What about something like a hearing dog, guide dog or a seizure alert dog?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Chicagocanine said:


> What about something like a hearing dog, guide dog or a seizure alert dog?


Still nope. A child does not need independence, SDs are to provide independence. Children are fully capable of using their parents as a service human. In fact when children are given service dogs, its actually the parent that is the handler and goes through training to use the dog. So now the parent not only has a disabled child to be responsible for, but a disabled child AND a service dog. 

Medical advancements combined with a dogs untrained ability do blur the line a bit, for example the seizure dog that carries a magnet in her collar that is used to stimulate the boys vagus nerve implant to stop or shorten a seizure. However, seizure dogs are seizure RESPONSE dogs as an alert can not be trained. So in most cases, the dog is not going to be able to stimulate the implant any faster than an adult who could hold the magnet. The case I speak of is a very rare instance. And I'm still not entirely sure where I stand on it, media can be funny so I would need to know more and know all the facts were true. 

I also do not believe that schools should be responsible for hiring someone to care for a student's service dog at school. And too many self entitled parents (who GET the service dog because of this self entitlement, because again the dog is not for the child's independence but to do tasks the parent would otherwise do) believe schools should be responsible and funding this. I believe schools should have funded employees to deal with disabilities, but not to be trained to care for a child's service dog. Again, this is just adding an unnecessary middle man. Cut out the dog and have the students aid provide the needed tasks. 

Dogs can do wonderful things and a service human can not duplicate the emotional support of a dog. But emotional support is not a service task, and is not justification for accompanying anyone 24/7.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Lin said:


> Dogs can do wonderful things and a service human can not duplicate the emotional support of a dog. But emotional support is not a service task, and is not justification for accompanying anyone 24/7.


Now where's the like button?? I couldn't agree more with the above statement. 
this thread has really changed my POV on service dogs, specially since i only read or see them on tv. we don't have service dogs at all in Egypt and my only source was basically google and movies LOL. after reading this thread and Lin's posts, I have to say her words make perfect sense to me.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Lin said:


> Still nope. A child does not need independence, SDs are to provide independence. Children are fully capable of using their parents as a service human. In fact when children are given service dogs, its actually the parent that is the handler and goes through training to use the dog. So now the parent not only has a disabled child to be responsible for, but a disabled child AND a service dog.
> 
> Medical advancements combined with a dogs untrained ability do blur the line a bit, for example the seizure dog that carries a magnet in her collar that is used to stimulate the boys vagus nerve implant to stop or shorten a seizure. However, seizure dogs are seizure RESPONSE dogs as an alert can not be trained. So in most cases, the dog is not going to be able to stimulate the implant any faster than an adult who could hold the magnet. The case I speak of is a very rare instance. And I'm still not entirely sure where I stand on it, media can be funny so I would need to know more and know all the facts were true.
> 
> ...


I understand and agree with some of your points. I would even agree that a very young child does not need a great deal of independence. Older children, however do require independence from their parents. I have a disabled son who is 13 years old. He does NOT require a service dog. While a SD may be able to perform tasks for him, I believe it would only make him lazy. He has excellent problem solving skills and should be able to find a way to do things without a SD. But - if there were things my son could absolutely not do for himself, and a SD could help him gain his independence, what it the problem? Believe me, no 13 year old wants Mommy and Daddy hanging around while he is out with his friends. 

I would not even want to attempt to have a school allow a SD. As a "self- entitled" parent, I can say that I have worked my butt off for the past 10 years (Pre-K - 8th) that my son has been in the public school system. I had to fight tooth and nail for every accommodation that was made for him. Often, money came out of my own pocket. Any parent who has the fortitude to fight the school system to allow a service dog - God bless um!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I can understand your point of View, but in this case we are talking about a child with autism. Maybe things are different here than the US, but here a child with severe autism does not go to a typical public school and most can never be independent. On the other hand children with Aspergers or HFA (high functioning autism) can live on their own and be independent, they do not require service dogs to do things for them, they can pretty much do anything on their own. 
But a child with autism who can never be independent is it fair to give him independence he cant really handle just because he has a service dog?

I don't know if i made any sense here, English is not my first language. i hope you understand what i meant.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Chicagocanine said:


> What about something like a hearing dog, guide dog or a seizure alert dog?


Nadine, Your English is excellent. Not sure if your response was to my response LOL! I understand the OP is about autism, and I probably should have also included the above quote - which is the quote Lin was responding to. 

Chicagocanine brought up hearing, guide and seizure alert dogs, and Lin still disagreed that any of these kids needed a SD for independence. I believe some older kids with certain disabilities might benefit from a SD.

Hope that clarified my stance.
Jan


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I understand and agree with some of your points. I would even agree that a very young child does not need a great deal of independence. Older children, however do require independence from their parents. I have a disabled son who is 13 years old. He does NOT require a service dog. While a SD may be able to perform tasks for him, I believe it would only make him lazy. He has excellent problem solving skills and should be able to find a way to do things without a SD. But - if there were things my son could absolutely not do for himself, and a SD could help him gain his independence, what it the problem? Believe me, no 13 year old wants Mommy and Daddy hanging around while he is out with his friends.


13 is only just starting to gain independence. In fact many 18 year olds have barely gained independence. If someone wants a dog and teaches it service tasks in the home for their disabled child, I'm all for that! But I don't expect a 13 year old to be responsible for a service dog out in public and frankly wouldn't trust them. We've all been teenagers, they are not the most responsible bunch. And again still don't need total independence. They are not finished growing up. 

Most reputable SD organizations have an age minimum between 16 and 18. Most I've seen were 17 as the lowest. 



Stevenzachsmom said:


> As a "self- entitled" parent, I can say that I have worked my butt off for the past 10 years (Pre-K - 8th) that my son has been in the public school system. I had to fight tooth and nail for every accommodation that was made for him. Often, money came out of my own pocket. Any parent who has the fortitude to fight the school system to allow a service dog - God bless um!


That doesn't sound like a self entitled parent to me! 



nitemares said:


> On the other hand children with Aspergers or HFA (high functioning autism) can live on their own and be independent, they do not require service dogs to do things for them, they can pretty much do anything on their own.


This is incorrect. A service dog can be a GREAT help to an adult with autism/HFA. In fact thats another irritation to this problem, organizations that churn out SDs for children but refuse to place a dog with an autistic adult. 

It makes sense though when you think about it. Why put tons of money into highly training a service dog for an autistic adult, when you can do some basic obedience and just slap a tether on the dog. 



nitemares said:


> But a child with autism who can never be independent is it fair to give him independence he cant really handle just because he has a service dog?
> 
> I don't know if i made any sense here, English is not my first language. i hope you understand what i meant.


I understand what you meant, but you're off a little on how autism dogs for children work. Children are NOT the handler for the dog. Especially autistic children. They absolutely can not handle the responsibility of a service dog. Its the adult that is the trainer and goes through boot camp about how to work the dog. So giving a SD doesn't give the autistic child any independence. They still need an adult handler. The typical arrangement is with a tether, the adult is tethered to the dog who is tethered to the child. This is used in defense of the fact that a child trying to run away can injure and be downright abusive to the dog. (and I don't believe the 3 way tether makes it any safer) So again, why bother with a dog in the middle. The human can provide the tasks. The only task an autistic dog is doing that cannot be completed by another human is emotional support, which again is not a service task and so not qualifying for service work.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Ah yes it was in response you stevenzachsmom  and thanks for the clarification. 

Lin i understand I was just talking in general about HFA growing up to be independent. Like I said things are different here than in the US, we do not have service dogs period, so yes HFA adults grow up and live independently. I can understand though that some but not all might need a true SD and not just an emotional support dog.

As for the last paragraph Lin,
My comment was about autistic children who take their SD to school, therefore they are the primary handlers not the parents. So if they are HFA do they really need a true SD to follow them around in school? and if they're not HF shouldn't they have help anyways other then the dog? is it fair to burden them (at school) with a responsibility they can not handle? Or as someone mentioned before trying to get resources to find a helper for the dog in question at school instead of using the funding for getting more help for other children?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Lin, perhaps we simply disagree on our definition of independence. If you are talking about someone living on their own, supporting themselves, managing every aspect of their lives - then no, a 13 year old is not independent. I am looking at a gradual independence over a period of years. I am looking at my 13 year old son being able to do what other 13 year old boys can do. Every year my children become more independent of me - whether disabled, or not. I have a 22, 18 and 13 year old, so I know this to be true. 

Not having an autistic child, I cannot really speak to the benefits of having a SD. In regard to this thread, it would seem that the dog is being called a SD. The dog is helping the child be able to function and focus in a classroom setting. As a parent, all I can say is, "I would be thrilled that my child was able to sit in a classroom with his peers and function on a level he was unable to do without the dog." Parents always want to give their children every opportunity to succeed. 

While I might not seem like an entitled parent, I guarantee you that I would turn Heaven and Earth to get my child whatever accommodations I believed were in his best interest. If that meant a service dog, or a service elephant - I would be on it. LOL! Fortunately, he gets by with some stools and cushions. Oh - and I had every one of his classes moved to the first level of the school building for the past three years. Believe me, that was about as difficult as asking for a service elephant.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I know what you mean stevenzachsmom, i've been fighting for my son ever since he started school, if i do feel that a service dog will help him in any way other than emotional support i will fight for it. Fortunately he gets by with a teacher aid/shadow teacher. but i have to fight just to keep him in school, the school believes he should be in a "special school" special schools say he doesn't qualify, he functions well in a mainstream school, they just dont want to be bothered. 
anyways this is kinda getting off topic so i'll shut up now.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

nitemares said:


> As for the last paragraph Lin,
> My comment was about autistic children who take their SD to school, *therefore they are the primary handlers not the parents.*


No the children are still not the handlers, there has to be an adult to be the handler. Which is part of my issue with SDs for kids as I stated above. When the child is at school, they still need an adult handler for the SDs. I do not believe schools should be responsible for training and providing a SD handler. Schools training and providing a helper for the disabled, YES. But not a SD handler. Some parents can afford and do hire their own people to accompany the child to school and be their assistant and SD handler. Some parents accompany the child to school to be the assistant and SD handler. But the child is still not able to be the handler of the SD, they're a CHILD. No child should have to bear that responsibility much less one who is disabled. 

Having a SD is not easy, it IS a great responsibility. Those on the outside can't see it, I constantly get comments about how I "get" to take my SD everywhere. Oh? Really? Well you "get" to take your toddler everywhere... While my dog is highly trained for its job, it still has the mentality of a toddler and I really wish I could just go and run my errands in peace alone sometimes. 



Stevenzachsmom said:


> While I might not seem like an entitled parent, *I guarantee you that I would turn Heaven and Earth to get my child whatever accommodations I believed were in his best interest. *If that meant a service dog, or a service elephant - I would be on it. LOL! Fortunately, he gets by with some stools and cushions. Oh - and I had every one of his classes moved to the first level of the school building for the past three years. Believe me, that was about as difficult as asking for a service elephant.


Thats exactly why you're NOT a self entitled parent. You're fighting for your childs best interest, not your own. You want your child to succeed, not try to shirk work*

*I say TRY, because while these self entitled parents get SDs for their children to do the tasks that they would otherwise be responsible for doing, I've also gone into detail about how its actually MORE work. So they aren't successful, but they're still trying to make THEIR life better and not the child's.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

My son is autistic and his doctor reccomended getting a dog. Rogue and Thor are not service dogs. Just their presence brings our son out of catatonic stages. Dogs dont need to be trained as service dogs to be therapuetic.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Sady in regards to the line no one really know what the dog does" refects what (from my experience) many "autism service dog organizations) are promoting and selling we trained" dogs meant for emotional support and to be an anchor for the child _tether dogs_


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

IMO, saying that a service dog isn't "really" a service dog if it is there to provide needed emotional support is part of the same line of thinking that places mental health services at the end of the queue. 

If a dog is trained to provided needed emotional support and this little boy is thriving in school where he couldn't before, he obviously needs the services of the dog to succeed.

ETA - By law, children are entitled to a free and appropriate education within the least restrictive environment (FAPE) - in another words, a classroom setting with other children. Believe me, if a service dog means extra work for the staff to help the child stay calm and focused, he is worth the extra work, since a screaming, out-of-control child disrupts the entire classroom.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

marinehoney said:


> My son is autistic and his doctor reccomended getting a dog. Rogue and Thor are not service dogs. Just their presence brings our son out of catatonic stages. Dogs dont need to be trained as service dogs to be therapuetic.


this is very true but there is a big difference between an emotional support animal and that is what the concern is here. that people are providing emotional support animals and telling the family they are service dogs.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Opinions* aside, legally ...

“Service animal means any dog that is individually trained to do work or perform tasks for the benefit of an individual with a disability, including a physical, sensory, psychiatric, intellectual, or other mental disability. Other species of animals, whether wild or domestic, trained or untrained, are not service animals for the purposes of this definition. The work or tasks performed by a service animal must be directly related to the handler´s disability. Examples of work or tasks include, but are not limited to, assisting individuals who are blind or have low vision with navigation and other tasks, alerting individuals who are deaf or hard of hearing to the presence of people or sounds, providing non-violent protection or rescue work, pulling a wheelchair, assisting an individual during a seizure, alerting individuals to the presence of allergens, retrieving items such as medicine or the telephone, providing physical support and assistance with balance and stability to individuals with mobility disabilities, and helping persons with psychiatric and neurological disabilities by preventing or interrupting impulsive or destructive behaviors. The crime deterrent effects of an animal´s presence and *the provision of emotional support, well-being, comfort, or companionship do not constitute work or tasks for the purposes of this definition.”*

_(Bold/Color added by myself)_

Department of Justice, Civil Rights Division
Final Rule
Effective March 15, 2011


----------



## GSD mum (Feb 22, 2003)

Jo_in_TX said:


> children are entitled to a free and appropriate education within the least restrictive environment (FAPE) - in another words, a classroom setting with other children. Believe me, if a service dog means extra work for the staff to help the child stay calm and focused, he is worth the extra work, since a screaming, out-of-control child disrupts the entire classroom.


Service Dogs are not nannies, they aren't super canines nor should any school, etc. be required to care for an additional body if it's not needed. Dogs have to eat, drink, exercise and be taken out to relieve itself. If a disabled individual isn't capable of caring for the dog at the end of the line then they need a human assistant, not a canine. If a child is given a service dog, but the child requires an 'adult' to care for the dog then what purpose does the dog perform? None. They have a human present to help them, then a service dog is rendered pointless. All kids require adult human supervision.

_Pet's_ make wonderful grounding companions for autistic kids, _service dogs_ make wonderful assistants to capable, disabled, autistic older teens and adults trying to live independently. 

Side note. The current tethering trend that has been running rampant with SD's and autistic kids runs the risk of serious injury and or death, not to mention point blank laziness on the parents part (it's too much for me to handle so I'm putting my responsibilities on a dog). When/if that happens it runs the risk of discrediting all autistic's who use assistance dogs (even those who do not tether) One bad apple. 

I'm an adult on the spectrum and about to get my forth SD.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

GSD mum said:


> Service Dogs are not nannies, they aren't super canines nor should any school, etc. be required to care for an additional body if it's not needed. Dogs have to eat, drink, exercise and be taken out to relieve itself. If a disabled individual isn't capable of caring for the dog at the end of the line then they need a human assistant, not a canine. If a child is given a service dog, but the child requires an 'adult' to care for the dog then what purpose does the dog perform? None. They have a human present to help them, then a service dog is rendered pointless. All kids require adult human supervision.
> 
> _Pet's_ make wonderful grounding companions for autistic kids, _service dogs_ make wonderful assistants to capable, disabled, autistic older teens and adults trying to live independently.
> 
> ...



I think we need to make a youtube video educating people o what tethering is and why it is a BAD idea!!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

GSD mum, great post.


----------

